# RIP Teddy



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

awww.im so sry. My prayers are with you. If u dont mind me asking, when did this happen?


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

on may 10th


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Im sorry to hear that


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww i know a pony called Teddy too ;(


----------

